# Top Notch Archery Club?



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

Does anyone here have information about Top Notch Archery Club? It looks like they have some shoots coming up that I would like to attend, but no link on the UBA website.


----------



## sanpeteboy (Dec 26, 2007)

They are down here in Sanpete. I just started shooting 6 month ago so don't know alot about them i will get some info for you and post.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

They don't have a website but the shoots they are holding are on the calendar.


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

I can see they are on the calendar. Would be nice to have some actual information as to times, locations, maps, cost, contact info. etc.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

SaltLakeArcher said:


> I can see they are on the calendar. Would be nice to have some actual information as to times, locations, maps, cost, contact info. etc.


I agree. They are certainly one of the clubs that are hard to get info for. If I ever get a flyer I try and post them at datusarcher.com but I don't think I have received one yet.


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

alpinebowman said:


> SaltLakeArcher said:
> 
> 
> > I can see they are on the calendar. Would be nice to have some actual information as to times, locations, maps, cost, contact info. etc.
> ...


Like I said, I would love to attend some of their shoots, would be nice to shoot in that area of the state just because I don't get down there often. Please let me know if you get a flyer or some contact info.

Thanks


----------



## luvs2ride1107 (Apr 14, 2010)

Terry Brewer is our new president. His contact information is: (435) 743-7115. Our vice president is Thomas Noyes (Terry's son-in-law). His kids are running two of the five shoots and I don't have their contact information, so I repeated Terry's. I hope to see you guys at the shoots this summer. We will have a lot of fun. We are soliciting for new members. Contact any one of the numbers listed below for more information.

Please forward this information with your address book:

New and exciting location: Fillmore, Utah April 23-24-25 (contact Thomas Noyes 435-743-7115)
Mt. Pleasant Flood Dam: May 14-15-16 (contact Blake Johnson 435-469-9146)
Mayfield (Special Olympics Fundraiser): June 4-5-6 (Please contact Becky to donate prizes 435-743-7115)
Fairview: June 18-19-20 (contact Kevin Shepherd 435-851-2573
Spring City: July 16-17-18 (contact Paula Brewer 435-469-0994 or Brandy Christensen 435-851-4583)

We look forward to seeing you at the shoots!

Robert & Paula Brewer
Bear Claw Taxidermy
Really Great Stuff!
43 E 100 S
Spring City UT 84662
(435) 462-BEAR 2327


----------

